# Who hit up the Marin Century today?



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

The weather was uber perfect. No fog, and 60-70F. There were over 2500 riders for sure (highest number i saw).

Hope you had a blast. I meant to do the 100k, missed the turn, climbed the wall, then realized there must have been a turn somewhere back. I was somewhere around mile 38-46 (didn't know it then, bike computer wasn't working).

Little sore and tired, but 


Anyone have the total ascent for the 100mi route?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey Rensho, nice to meet you Saturday. The crew had a great day out and all finished strong. Yes, the weather was perfect and the tailwind was strong for the last half of the ride. Was very saddened to hear of the passing of a rider just north of Dillon Beach just shy of the the Valley Ford rest. While climbing, we noticed a large group of riders (50 or so) at the pullout while several were administering CPR. At the top of the climb I stopped and tried to get cell signal but was not able to. By the time we rolled into Valley Ford, we were told there was an ambulance on site but that was all they new. I was saddened to hear today from a friend that she had passed away but I have been unable to find any details. Very tragic news. Sorry for the downer post, it's a dark shadow on what should have been a joyous day.
Foggy


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Foggy, that was great to chat with you and your crew for a little while. Thanks for towing me along.
Didn't hear about the wreck, and passing.  I was wondering/hoping during the ride that there wouldn't be a death (Primavera and Sierra).
I so knackered by the end, i wouldn't have heard it if someone were talking directly at me.

Funny part of the ride was when we stopped at Tomales. There is a general store/cafe there. Some rider (not sure if with century) was stretching, and had his hand(s) on the single pane glass/mutton/stile. Next thing we hear is crash... We look over and the window is broken. He didn't say anything. The shopkeep,woman, came to the window and started yelling at him, 'you have to take care of that, i have no time for that, you call the glass shop and take care of it, i'm not having any of it, you call and take care of it, i have no time for it...' Poor guy, looked dazed and confused and not sure what he was in for.
Simple enough mistake, but wrong time and wrong lady...
All of us looking at each other wondering if anyone else thought she was a little high strung and perhaps over reacting.There was a guy sitting on a bench, directly infront of the store, replied to us, "I've been here 10 minutes, and in those 10 minutes, she has already led me to believe she was a little crazy..."


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

Great ride. The Marin Cyclists did a super job. Especially nice spread at the end.... we stumbled over to Safeway and picked up a six pack to celebrate.... veeery convenient.

hmmmm...60-70F.... my friend's computer read 48 on top of Tam with a wind chill of 29... the wind was whippin in the early am... certainly was a gorgeous sunrise tho, and the bolinas lagoon was stunning in the morning light.


----------



## gakster (Aug 2, 2002)

rensho said:


> The .....for the 100mi route?


I was there I initially wanted to do the 100k, because I have a cold. After the 1st RS, decided to do the full 100m. Glad I did.

My 2nd year doing Marin Century.

What a GREAT ride. Couldn't asked for better weather.

Cheers.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

The Marin IJ finally posted some info on the woman who passed away:

http://www.marinij.com/marin/ci_4155529


----------

